# US Army Regiments



## Caledfwlch (Mar 24, 2016)

I was wondering if anyone knew why US Army Regiments, outside of special units such as US Airborne, Army Rangers etc only have a "boring" numerical identification.

Whilst googling I discovered that it is only since 1981 that they even attempted to organise Army personnel into something more like a traditional Regiment, in the sense of, your whole service career should be in for example the 80th Regiment, rather than being transferred around, something that seems to have been typical before 81.

The idea with the 1981 regulation is based on the fact that a Soldier who will serve his or her career in the same regiment will have higher morale etc that is partially right, but it seems to me that the top brass in the US Army have ignored other aspects which are perhaps more important factors.

British Army Regiments used to have both a Number and a Name, but since 1881 have only used names - as an example, the "23rd Regiment of Foot" isn't exactly inspiring, it is just a number, and it is difficult to get an emotional attachment to a number, but luckily as British Regiments have always had names, its members had something to attach to, being the 23rd Foot, Royal Welsh Fusiliers. Sadly the Royal Welsh Fusiliers, despite being one of the oldest Regiments in the British Army, as they were formed in 1689 have been merged with other units to form the Royal Welsh Regiment.

As well as names that inspired morale and fostered a sense of brotherhood and belonging amongst the members of a Regiment, British Regiments have always had another couple of things to inspire the men.

Regimental Battalions have 2 sets of Colours, the Regimental Colours and the King or Queen's Colours, in the days of Muskets British Regiments would go into action carrying the Colour's, iirc often they would be guarded by an Ensign and/or Sergeants, rather than Private's. And they are and have always been a major focus of pride, especially as the Colours are regularly updated to show the battles they have fought in. In the days when the Colours were carried onto the battlefield, loosing either Colour, but especially the King's Colours was the absolute height of dishonour for both the Regiment, and it's senior Officers - A Colonel could kiss his promotion aspects and possibly even his continuing military career for such a loss on his watch, and the Regiment, especially if along with losing the Colours has taken significant damage, could well find itself disbanded, and the men sent to other regiments.

In fairness, now in the 21st Century, Colours are still a source of pride, but not like what they once were. Welsh Regiments of course usually have the greatest national and battle flag  in the world somewhere on their uniform, usually minus the Tudor White/Green colour flash, and usually take the full flag with them to terrify the enemy


----------

